# Island...



## JasonBurrows (Jan 1, 2011)

When people say a town with an Island is rare, is this what they mean by Island...

_*<big><big><big><big>WARNING: Huge Picture...</big></big></big></big>*_<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Island?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

It still is blurry, but it came out really well for a mobile phone. XD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 1, 2011)

Am I right with that anyone? :S


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 1, 2011)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Yes.


Yay! Awesome! 

Please can a Mod or Jeremy/Miranda lock this topic?


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2011)

So is that what people mean when they say the Island?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2011)

Josh. said:
			
		

> So is that what people mean when they say the Island?


No, they are probably referring to the actual Island that you need a GBA and GBA connector to get to.

But if they mean in the town, this is probably what they're talking about.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 1, 2011)

grats on the find, and thanks for sharing


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't think that's an island... then if so, I got about 5 of those in my town.


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2011)

It's not _that_ huge.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 6, 2011)

I have an island in my ACCF town


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2011)

Picture?


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 6, 2011)

too lasy to take one but you can come over if you want


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 6, 2011)

robo.samurai said:
			
		

> I have an island in my ACCF town


ditto


----------



## folding (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought by islands people meant something like this:





Either way I wish I had one in my town..


----------



## Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

Possum.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 8, 2011)

A really small island.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 8, 2011)

folding said:
			
		

> I thought by islands people meant something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's pretty cool, imo.  haven't ever seen that


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous (Feb 1, 2011)

*My towns are never that cool :/ 
*


----------

